# Almost finished the GC....



## byjoshuawilliams (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm going to add some handmade walnut accents (water tray, warming plate, tamper holder, dimmer dial and possibly funnel lid) when I can get hold of the suitable wood but for now I've mostly finished. There aren't many more mods I can make! Massive improvement over the base model.


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Yesssss! This looks brilliant! Did you do the custom wood bits yourself? Impressive!


----------



## byjoshuawilliams (Nov 25, 2020)

_HH_ said:


> Yesssss! This looks brilliant! Did you do the custom wood bits yourself? Impressive!


 Cheers! The ones you can see are all bought, I'm trying to source blanks for the extras mentioned.


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

It looks great - keep us updated if you add any more bits!


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

Love this! So similar to the idea that I've got for my build. I'm looking at getting a walnut funnel from here https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/EdekoDesign

Also have the same steam knob, tamper and a different (but also walnut) pf handle! I'm too early on in what I'm doing to concentrate on aesthetics but I'll get to that at the end. I vote for a walnut face plate to surround the pressure gauge and PID display (to make a kind of walnut dashboard facade like you see in vintage cars) and a walnut cap for the dimmer knob just to pimp your GC that extra bit!

My BoostBox kit arrives tomorrow and I'm super excited to get going with it.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Zatogato Is that yours ?


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

Rincewind said:


> @Zatogato Is that yours ?


 I wish, just an example of what the walnut facade idea made me think of 🤣


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Ahhh i see...one of mine has a Walnut dash...i have that same indicator switch as well (chrome one in the middle)...the above (Morgan i think) looks to be a mixture of new/old technology....gorgeous 😍


----------

